# New lens project



## Mitica100 (Feb 2, 2007)

So I had this very old lens by Zeiss, a 5x8 Protar patented January 13 1891 in great condition but had no shutter for it. I recently got a Betax #2 in which the old lens fits perfectly and now I have a nice new/old lens for the 4x5. I'm not sure about the coverage of this baby but I could use it for rollfilm backs I guess. In any case, a nice and sharp little lens. Oh yeah, the spacing between the front and rear cells is identical to the one the two cells came from (the barrell). I checked it out and it is sharp! Although does not allow for a lot of movement. Something else to try with film, I guess...


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 2, 2007)

My only studio camera 2x3 now is the cobbled together lens I had.  It works great.  I'm sure yours will to.


----------

